# Athena Kidded - Twin Doelings!



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Well kidding season is all over on the farm for 2011 and I'm so thankful for succesful deliveries (even if some were nerve wracking!) and all 8 beautiful kids! Final kid count is 4 doelings and 4 bucklings.

Athena finished the year off this morning on day 159 of her pregnancy. She had a fairly quick and easy labor, both kids presented normally and she only needed minimal assistance with passing them. They're both beautiful doelings that look VERY alike!

They were up, about and nursing very fast and were very interested in the camera and if it produced milk like momma Athena!









The first little doeling









Second doeling arrives!









Not only do my nosey dogs keep watch during deliveries but some of the barn kittens were trying to help too..









Doeling 1









Family photo









Doeling 2









Sisters









Cuties

















Doeling 1









A very proud Athena!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the 2 cute :kidred:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Both girlies are darling! Makes ya' just want to hug 'em! :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Both must look like their sire cause neither look like pretty mama!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So Cute! Congrats! You're lucky to have so many doelings


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful girls! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the way Athena looks in all these pictures. Just attentive and loving and wonderful. The kids are great too.

Jan


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute! Congratulations! I love the pics of the other animals looking on.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! :kidred: :kidred:


----------

